# getting straight boards



## ortho1121 (Mar 29, 2016)

Since most 2x4 boards from large box stores are not perfectly straight can I use 2 boards 1x4 and screw them together with concave sides facing each other to obtain a fairly straight 2x4? Hope this is not a dumb question.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I wouldn't*

Wood warps as it dries, in the store, in your shop and sometimes after it's assembled :surprise2:
It has to do with where in the tree/log the wood was cut from. If the end has almost vertical grain, it will warp less. If it has large sweeping arcs on the end it will cup more easily. Read this article and you will understand the "the why" a lot better:
http://www.popularwoodworking.com/article/why-wood-warps


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

What are you trying to achieve? There may be a simple way to achieve it.

George


----------



## Jim Frye (Aug 24, 2016)

Construction lumber is not a good candidate for not having any of the issues that Woodenthings showed. When I want 2x4s that are straight, I pick through the "selects" or "premium" stacks at the lumber yard. If I want four good ones, I may have to sort through more than a couple of dozen to find ones that don't have twist, cup, warp, or bow to them. I usually use these for breaking down sheet goods or clamping between saw horses to make a temporary work site bench. Even if you can find completely straight 2x4s at the yard, they will likely move within a couple of days when you get them home. I take these "good" boards home and immediately clamp them face to face with lots of clamps. These then sit in the shop (or basement) for _*a few weeks*_ to acclimate. No guarantee that they will remain totally straight, but it helps. Trying to build something furniture wise with construction lumber of any length over a couple of feet is likely not going to end well.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

If you dig through the stack you can find straight 2x4's. You will never find any that is straight enough to edge glue, that is up to the woodworker to make happen.


----------



## freedhardwoods (Sep 7, 2008)

ortho1121 said:


> Since most 2x4 boards from large box stores are not perfectly straight can I use 2 boards 1x4 and screw them together with concave sides facing each other to obtain a fairly straight 2x4? Hope this is not a dumb question.


I agree with what anyone has said. I thought I would add this to help answer your question

What you just described in your question is a basic laminated pole. It helps keep the wood much straighter for construction, but not straight enough by itself for woodworking. I made my own poles for my 16'x32' deck screwing four 14' treated 2x6's together.

Below is the advantages of laminated poles *for building construction*.

• Straighter, stronger and lighter than solid sawn post

• Won’t split, warp or twist allowing for easier framing and finishing


----------



## Rodrat (Aug 31, 2016)

I'm surprised that no one has said it yet because I see it posted so much here. Guess I get to be the first to say it.

You can get straighter and much better boards if you buy something like a 2x8 or 2x12 and rip 2x4s out of them. I don't remember who said it first but I tried that and it worked great. 

What are you using these for by the way?


----------



## m.n.j.chell (May 12, 2016)

Another option that hasn't been raised ... plywood.
Since the OP hasn't, yet, said what they're using the wood for ... anything is currently on the table.

Plywood is ALREADY laminated together to give you good strength to weight ratios. If you need thicker boards, glue more plywood pieces together. It only gets stronger, the more plies you add.


----------



## Jesse Blair (Oct 9, 2016)

mikechell said:


> Another option that hasn't been raised ... plywood.
> Since the OP hasn't, yet, said what they're using the wood for ... anything is currently on the table.
> 
> Plywood is ALREADY laminated together to give you good strength to weight ratios. If you need thicker boards, glue more plywood pieces together. It only gets stronger, the more plies you add.


And if it's something nice like Baltic Birch, it'll look cool too... granted, this is a project that would need to look cool. Otherwise, use the cheap stuff.


----------



## ortho1121 (Mar 29, 2016)

I am building an entrance arbor to our yard. Calls for upright 2x4 posts with lattice attached to the sides. Don't need furniture grade lumber but would like them as straight as needed. Just getting started building stuff so don't have a joiner, planer or table saw as of yet. Use my miter saw to build what I can. Great new hobby for me, very rewarding to see the finished product.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*You will need pressure treated lumber*

Very often the PT lumber is Southern Yellow Pine and is fairly straight. Look through the stack and since you only need 2 pieces, it shouldn't be that hard to find them.


----------

